# adventurer with water



## tetrismonkey (Aug 5, 2011)

on Dec 3rd my phone got water damage i dried it out in rice it booted but my pc would not see it, and i could not put the phone in download mode. everything else worked fine, then just last night the sd card bricked, i bought a new sd card and now my pc sees the phone again and i can even put the phone in download mode again. i find this odd. 

Thoughts?


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

You're lucky!


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Go buy some lottery tickets!


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

im thinking it was just a coincidence my friend....


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife has dropper her phone in the water (fully submerged) multiple times and here is what I have found works the best if anyone is curious. Put it in isopropyl alcohol immediately. This will displace all the water with alcohol and not damage the electronics. Then I place it in rice for two or 3 days to make sure all moisture and alcohol is pulled out. Have not tried this on a "smartphone", but it worked great on touchscreen "dumbphones".


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

awedel said:


> My wife has dropper her phone in the water (fully submerged) multiple times and here is what I have found works the best if anyone is curious. Put it in isopropyl alcohol immediately. This will displace all the water with alcohol and not damage the electronics. Then I place it in rice for two or 3 days to make sure all moisture and alcohol is pulled out. Have not tried this on a "smartphone", but it worked great on touchscreen "dumbphones".


_everyone always blames 'the wife'..._


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

js1n3m said:


> _everyone always blames 'the wife'..._


This is one of those rare times when it is actually true. Once in the toilet (don't ask how) and once in the sink.


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

awedel said:


> This is one of those rare times when it is actually true. Once in the toilet (don't ask how) and once in the sink.


No I believe you though. Women are natural phone destroyers. My wife broke the same phone 3 times once.


----------

